# Trying to start a graphic design forum, please help!



## karissa (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi everyone! I wanted to let you know about a new forum I'm trying get up and running. This forum is for all graphic designers from students to hobbiyests to pros. I would love it if you would jump on and check it out. Maybe make a few posts to help me give this forum some wings. Thanks so much for all your support.

http://www.graphicdesignlocation.com/forum


----------



## mygrain (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey K- I'll check it out ASAP!!.


----------



## karissa (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks, I am really excited about it.


----------

